# Fitting a door on a 2.4m shed



## Dandan (13 Jun 2019)

Hi all,
I'm designing a shed for a friend but I've hit a snag that I need some help with. It's a rectangular shed on a flat concrete base about 3m x 5m with a single pitch roof keeping under 2.4m.
He ideally wants a double door on the short end of the building but if I put a 4deg slope on the roof i'm not even close to being able to fit a full height door, am I missing something?
Here's my maths, 150mm brick (2 courses) on the concrete base, 100mm for lintel above door, 150mm rafter, approx 50mm for roofing material, leaves me with 1950mm for the door height, but thats only at the very highest point of the roof, as there is an overhang that number comes down to something like 1920mm where I can actually place a door, if the roof slopes down 4 degrees then I lose something like 150mm more towards the low end so the door would end up being more like 1750mm high!

So am I missing something stupid or is it just the case that a double door won't fit in this case?
Secondary question, is a 4 degree pitch roof suitable? He mentioned wanting to just felt it, will 4 degrees provide enough run off for that or should I suggest a flat roof ? If I pitch the roof any more it will look like an attic room inside!

This was all a lot easier on my build with a 4m limit...


----------

